# Powerhead questions



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

A couple of questions for you all:

1)Is a Powerhead absolutely necessary for Piranha's? If so, why? I imagine it's to replicate there natural environment.

2)What happens if a Powerhead is not used in a Piranha tank? Would it be unhealthy for them?

Appreciate any advice you all can give me!

thanks

R


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

power heads are used to keep a constant water current in the fish tank. P's do like to swim in the current and it provides excercise. Powerheads are also used to help w/ surface agitation which helps with oxygenation.

It is not unhealthy really, it can make for a boring tank and lazy looking p's


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

to tell you the truth, my serras love powerheads and my pygos can't stand them. serras are typically from clearer faster water so they revel in the current pheads create. pygos are from loamy sediment filled water with less movement. my pygos actually attacked the powerhead repeatedly and are now 1000 percent happier and using alot more of the tank now that i removed that phead. any movement, oxygenation, agitation, in your tank is beneficial, but in the case of my pygos the three filter-current is sufficient. to that end, you're trying to circulate water to distribute heat and filtration evenly and pheads are often a very efficient way to do this. i would in no way say you MUST have one. i'd get one if you have serras though. i've seen pygos that love them, mine however do not and are loving the mellow filter current right now.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

powerheads are not nessecary for p tanks however each fish varies. Some like the extra current while others dont


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

If you are asking this question because you're wondering if you should get one...I would say get one...









My P's LOVE my powerhead man...They all sit there, lined up...Just swimming in the current...Its soo cute...I mean yeah I know...Piranhas being cute??? But seriously it is...Because they are all lined up like that...They look soo happy...I just love it.









Plus...It gives them exercise...Which is a good thing for any animal.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks all for the responses. You guys are great!!!!! Appreciate it!


----------

